# Wlan Signalstärke



## Tormek (2. März 2004)

Servus Zusammen,
seit kurzem hab ich das Problem, daß die Signalstärke meiner Wlan-Verbindung um ca. zwei Stufen niediger ist als bisher.
In Räumen, wo es bislang  mit Signalstärke "niedrig" - "sehr niedrig" anstandslos klappte, kommt nun gar keine  Verbindung mehr zustande. 
Weder an der Notebook- noch an der Router-Konfiguration wurde irgend etwas verändert. 
Die Hardware: Samsung X10, T-Sinus 130 DSL

Liegt der Fehler eher beim Notebook oder beim Router?

Besten Dank schonmal für die Unterstützung.

Tormek


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (4. März 2004)

Hallo

Du solltest dir vielleicht auch die Frage stellen, ob du irgendwas in der nähe des Routers verändert wurde. Vielleicht steht da irgendwo eine undichte Mikrowelle. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

